# Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle?



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

Has anyone done this in here before? Have any good links for me to looks at. I'm starting to think about doing this, but just want to see how feasible it will be.
It's a '97 VFR, I love it, and the turbo lag would be perfect for me to get some momentum before the power kicks in. However I'm curious how people dealt with fueling? It's not FI, so I'm just not sure...
Any advice or tips please feel free.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (judoGTI)*

search turbo motorcycle on google. No one ive seen has done a vfr, it would be very original. Ive seen everything from 600 poppin wheelies in every gear to busas running over a bar which is sick.


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (MDTurborocco)*

turbo hayabusas are rather impressive. 
oh yea, when the cops try and pull you over for speeding at ungodly speeds. just keep going for a minute and then hide in the bushes










_Modified by wootwoot at 4:16 AM 7-11-2004_


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (wootwoot)*

that turbo busa thats on the net is from my town. the guy pushing 18 psi on pump gas


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (judoGTI)*

I don't think it would be too easy, the exhaust on that bike would be really hard to mate up with a turbo I think, because it comes from the front and rear of the motor. Then you'd have to either convert it to FI, or try to set it up with a draw through carb setup. The easiest power adder would be nitrous I think.
Also on the turbo hayabusa comment, I have personally seen a somewhat mild turbo 1300 walk away from a really fast supra on the highway, it was unbelieveable I couldn't imagine riding one of those beasts.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (judoGTI)*

I had a '96 VFR.... Love the gear dirven cams... V-4
to keep the project on a budget I offer offer suggestions:
Turbo choices: get a nice used one
T25 or Mitsu 14b from a gen 1/2 Mistu. Eclipse
T3 from a Saab or Volvo
I also suggest you look into adding fuel injection or SEM.
low cost = Megasquirt (fuel only) (there is a fuel and spark option)
complete = Tec3, autronic, or even AEM EMS (start with a honda 'box')
You'll also need fabrication skils to make your own
intake and exhaust manifolds....
Follow the same build 'formula' as a 'low' power 4cyl
project, and you'll be quite happy with ~150-175whp
on tap...
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (Jefnes3)*

turbo bike would be killer and shouldnt be that hard........

I want to build one of these bad boys.....


----------



## HAMgolf (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_turbo bike would be killer and shouldnt be that hard........

I want to build one of these bad boys.....

















That looks extremley dangerous, maybe if the wheel base was longer and wider and the seat was lower i would take it for a spin, but driving that shizzle you gonna take a dive topple right over


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (HAMgolf)*

I was raised in So. Cali and rode a superbike all through college and was down there two months ago and rode my friends turbo Busa and could hardly believe what I got myself into.
If I did not have three little girls at home I would be so tempted to purchase another Hayabusa and do this all over again.
The bike easily pushes the 200mph zone and does it so fast that it blew my mind.
He installed his own as the kit he bought came with everything he would need to install it on his bike and if this was not enough he just bought a big bore kit for it as well.








He said that he really did not have a lot of troubles installing his kit as he just went about it slow and not on a time frame.
There are all sorts of web boards with people who have them on there and are more then happy to direct you in the right direction.


----------



## a747ba (Apr 1, 2000)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (Looking4ajetta)*

i talked to that guy with the turbo busa at a gas station awhile ago, his buddy had 1 with n20. the turbo busa was putting down 309 to the real wheel, thats just sick, i saw the video to , its just insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (a747ba)*

I've turbocharged a number of CBR F3's. The Garret GT-12 or GT-15 worked well, but I think the Aerodyne was the best. Unfortunately, they don't make 'em any more.


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

http://honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=916726
here is a link to a honda-tech thread that was about a turbo busa... a 700hp turbo busa









and to the post made several posts up... i think there is more than just one turbo busa on the net.

_Quote »_that turbo busa thats on the net is from my town. the guy pushing 18 psi on pump gas 




_Modified by RavenGTi at 8:01 PM 7-12-2004_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re:  (RavenGTi)*

That is the sickest thing ive ever seen. I wouldnt ride it without a wheelie bar














.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RavenGTi)*

He's talking about that famous video of the guy on the turbo busa that runs on pump gas.. Yes, he's not the only one, but the only video that I have seen a million times (read: the movie is everywhere).


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_(read: the movie is everywhere)

For the lazy ones who have been living in a cave
http://www.rx-7.net/video/NLRturbo.wmv 
Also this guy is just nuts, 499 claimed hp with no front fairing, some might have seen it some might have not.
http://www.calculatedrisk.ca/c...o.wmv


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (white rabbit)*

That guy in the second video is doing wheelies at over 190MPH







. Hes either a nut or a very experienced rider cause that bike didnt even look that aerodynamic. Thanks for the new vid, def. a keeper.


----------



## VDUB-IRC (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

there was a guy in my area not more than like 2 or 3 years ago running a turbo busa with a shot of nos.... i dont think it was all that big a shot... and it may have been just for show and the tank may have been empty, but dang if it wasnt hooked up..... aren't there 160cc tubo busa that are like .8 second 0-60 times.... sport bikes are just too dangerous for my tastes, not ecause of the rider, but because of EVERYONE else on the road..... good luck with your project though, and let usknow how it turns out!


----------



## tcr (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (VDUB-IRC)*

Here is a swedish side http://www.mc-xpress.com He selles a lot of turbo-kit to usa also.
My ovn homepage http://www.home.no/abracing no turboconverted bike but an old Opel Kadett with cosworth turbo 526 hp at 1,7 bar


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

my neighbor has a ninja 750 running 8 psi that thing is balls to the wall. ill see what i can do about finding what hes all running.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_my neighbor has a ninja 750 running 8 psi that thing is balls to the wall. ill see what i can do about finding what hes all running.

Yeah Id appreciate that a lot.
It looks like it would be cheaper for me to sell this year 1997 and get a 1998+ since they come with fuel injection and go from there.








Especially since there isn't a lot of room to play with as is under the plastic.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Turbo charge a 750cc motorcycle? (2008cc)*

Kid Rock has a motorized bar stool...I wonder if that is his? I hear Pam Anderson say that on a rerun of howard stern the other day


----------



## Turbogsxr750 (Jun 30, 2021)

Okay so I found this maybe a little late, but I literally just got done with a turbocharged 1998 Suzuki Gsxr 750 build and the only piece of advice I can give (*edit turned into informative rant, my apologies lot of mix feelings with this project I'm happy it's coming together now though) is: It is very hard to do, and it's a 23 year old motorcycle. 
Meaning literally every piece had to be hand made from scratch because there is no aftermarket parts for this bike anymore. For example I have a gm map sensor because there is no 3 bar denso replacement, so if you're gonna cut it use something familiar. 
Most of the parts you can find are used, or are from a different motorcycle so there's literally hours of online resesrch, and the Holy Bible of the project a Chilton manual.
There is no extra room. There is lest than 1 inch clearance between my front tire and my turbo. 
GO WITH MEGASQUIRT OR SPEEDUINO OR SOMETHING DO NOT USE POWER COMMANDER ITS A HEADACHE. It'll also be cheaper that way. And ITS ALMOST IMPOSIBLE TO CONTROL IGNITION TIMING ON THAT BIKE WITH THE POWER COMMANDER INSTALLED CAUSE OF ITS WIERD AS **** TIMING WHEEL. PLS PLS PLS PLS do your self the favor and get rid of all the factory computer garbage.


----------

